# Quick release clamp for Hegner Multicut 1



## lastminute (27 Feb 2016)

Will the QRC above fit the M1...where is it available?

Thanks
Gerry


----------



## nadnerb (27 Feb 2016)

Hi Gerry
Yes a QRC will fit a multicut 1 and in my opinion it is a must for scrolling if doing pierce cuts. You can get them form hegner uk
Regards
Brendan


----------



## xiphidius (10 Jan 2017)

Interested party.....Can someone post the link on here for this correct part from the Helgar site so That I can be sure what it is...I cannot post the link for someone to confirm as I'm a newbie and have post limitations Thank You 
Regards
C


----------



## scrimper (10 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":2zikbacb said:


> Interested party.....Can someone post the link on here for this correct part from the Helgar site so That I can be sure what it is...I cannot post the link for someone to confirm as I'm a newbie and have post limitations Thank You
> Regards
> C



http://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-for-piercework.html


It is an essential item if you are doing serious work with internal cuts.


----------



## Anthraquinone (10 Jan 2017)

I agree it is essential for pierced work but like all Hegner products it is not cheap and their postage charges do not help. Do they have any resellers near you ?


----------



## Claymore (10 Jan 2017)

The Hegner spares are never cheap but Hegner's are top quality saws so they will last a lifetime, I fitted the quick release on my Axminster saw (Hegner clone) and it makes a real difference in the time taken to change blades.


----------



## xiphidius (10 Jan 2017)

> I agree it is essential for pierced work but like all Hegner products it is not cheap and their postage charges do not help. Do they have any re-sellers near you ?



Nope no re-seller in Northern Ireland...I thought it looked like this below £47.78 before postal costs
Hegler want circa £370 inc VAT and Delivery for the actual machine so thought I could combine the postage 






Is this the proper part?


----------



## scrimper (10 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":10050ol2 said:


> > I agree it is essential for pierced work but like all Hegner products it is not cheap and their postage charges do not help. Do they have any re-sellers near you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see my link in my post above for the Quick blade clamp?

http://www.hegner.co.uk/quick-clamp-for-piercework.html

Your image is the quick tension release as fitted to the Multicut 2 range, it does not fit the multicut 1.


----------



## xiphidius (10 Jan 2017)

Ah with you now scrimper thanks for that


----------



## YorkieT (11 Jan 2017)

I will be drilling and tapping the knurled clamp on mine in the next few days and adding a steel peg to make it easier on the fingers.


----------



## scrimper (11 Jan 2017)

YorkieT":2d61mwfv said:


> I will be drilling and tapping the knurled clamp on mine in the next few days and adding a steel peg to make it easier on the fingers.



Have a look at my thread on this here post905860.html?hilit=quick%20clamp#p905860

Includes picture of my Mod


----------



## Cordy (11 Jan 2017)

Scrimper 
I made a copy of your QR and fitted it to my old Hegner; much easier to tighten blade now


----------



## YorkieT (20 Jan 2017)

scrimper":3uly5c7k said:


> YorkieT":3uly5c7k said:
> 
> 
> > I will be drilling and tapping the knurled clamp on mine in the next few days and adding a steel peg to make it easier on the fingers.
> ...



Cheers Scrimper, that's just what I had in mind, still not done it yet as I have not had chance due to a family issue but hopefully I will find the time to do it 1 day next week.


----------



## scrimper (21 Jan 2017)

I find the added pin makes an enormous difference in how fast you can tighten the blade and how less wearing it is on fingers when doing lot's of internal cuts. TBH I don't understand why Hegner does not do this on their official part!


----------



## bracspin (22 Feb 2017)

I have converted my hegner clamps with this M4 wing knob. Works a treat and cost £2.61!


----------



## Jasper42 (22 Feb 2017)

bracspin":5cfxmemr said:


> I have converted my hegner clamps with this M4 wing knob. Works a treat and cost £2.61!



I've been searching for one of those for ages but did not think to call it a wing knot. I have a home made m4 bolt made drilled and tapped at 90 degrees to form a t-bar, but will order one of these.

Thanks.


----------



## novocaine (23 Feb 2017)

wing knob? that sounds painful. 

wing nut maybe?


----------



## okvalle (19 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the Wing knob tip. I ordered it straight away from eBay.


----------



## whatknot (19 Feb 2019)

A wing nut (or knob ;-) will do a job to a point 

Been there got that T shirt ;-) 

But a quick clamp, is far better, the main reason is the rotating part on the end of the threaded part through the clamp, so the blade can swivel while being clamped

You will get a lot more blade breakage without it (ie using a wing nut) 

They may be expensive but make a heck of a difference


----------

